# Trader Vic's Book of Food and Drink



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

1946.....lucked into 3 of them at a booksale....of my gosh!:smoking:

Total gem. 
Cocktails, Punches, Party Menus, information as well as poems....the recipes are a total throwback....

ie....cherries jubilee, Baked bean sandwich rarebit, deviled crab sate, chicken livers in egg batter, chicken livers with waterchestnuts, string beans with sliced pork, chicken almond, chicken with pineapple, green goddess salad dressing....

a delight to read, I can remember going to Polynesian restaurants in the 1960's in Northern California.....this takes me back to an earlier time when kitschy was cool.


----------

